# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Como funciona el cerebro?

## Gandalf

Quería abrir este post con la finalidad de que pongamos aquí y comentemos ejemplos que sean prácticos. Se trata de encontrar ejemplos fáciles de ver sobre como funciona el cerebro y sobre como podemos usar esos procesos mentales. 

Creo que una de las cosas más importantes que puede hacer un mago para mejorar sus trabajos es saber en que se basan. 

En mi opinión buena parte de la magia se basa en "bugs" o "errores" prácticos que tenemos en el cerebro. ¿Por que les llamo errores prácticos? Por que en mi opinión son procesos mentales que nos son muy útiles en el 90 % de las ocasiones, pero que pueden ser aprovechados para llevar a la confusión y al error. 

La continuidad del movimiento es uno de esos errores muy utilizado por los magos en las manipulaciones. Por ejemplo, un cazador de aves no ve al ave en su punto de mira cuando la dispara en vuelo, mas bien sus ojos siguen la trayectoria y y el cerebro hace una estimación de donde estará en el momento del disparo. Por ese proceso es posible hacer desaparecer bolas en el aire, convirtiendo esa característica positiva en un "error práctico". 

Otro ejemplo es el proceso de completado. Cuando uno puede leer casi sin problemas un texto que está a medio escribir. Aquí os pongo un ejemplo semejante y divertido de leer. No tiene huecos pero si han sustituido las vocales por números. 

SI CONSIGUES LEER LAS PRIMERAS PALABRAS, EL CEREBRO DESCIFRARÁ LAS OTRAS. 

Inténtalo!!!! 


C13R70 D14 D3 V3R4N0 3574B4 3N L4 PL4Y4 0853RV4ND0 D05 CH1C45 8R1NC4ND0 3N 14 4R3N4, 357484N 7R484J4ND0 MUCH0 C0N57RUY3ND0 UN C4571LL0 D3 4R3N4 C0N 70RR35, P454D1Z05, 0CUL705 Y PU3N735. CU4ND0 357484N 4C484ND0 V1N0 UN4 0L4 9U3 D357RUY0 70D0 R3DUC13ND0 3L C4571LL0 4 UN M0N70N D3 4R3N4 Y 35PUM4. 
P3N53 9U3 D35PU35 DE 74N70 35FU3RZ0 L45 CH1C45 C0M3NZ4R14N 4 L10R4R, P3R0 3N V3Z D3 350, C0RR13R0N P0R L4 P14Y4 R13ND0 Y JU64ND0 Y C0M3NZ4R0N 4 
C0N57RU1R 07R0 C4571LLO. 

C0MPR3ND1 9U3 H4814 4PR3ND1D0 UN4 6R4N L3CC10N; 64574M05 MUCH0 713MP0 D3 NU357R4 V1D4 C0N57RUY3ND0 4L6UN4 C054 P3R0 CU4ND0 M45 74RD3 UN4 0L4 L1364 4 D357RU1R 70D0, S010 P3RM4N3C3 L4 4M1574D, 3L 4M0R Y 3L C4R1Ñ0, Y L45 M4N05 D3 49U3LL05 9U3 50N C4P4C35 D3 H4C3RN05 50NRR31R. 

S4LUD05 Y 83505 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

¿Que posibilidades le veis a este ejemplo? 

¿Influir en la decisión de alguien al pedirle que elija una palabra al azar tras mostrarle una serie concreta de cartas? Por ejemplo.

----------


## popt

La verdad es que es un tema muy interesante sobre el que divago bastante (veo que no soy el único).  Casi todo lo que deduzco se lo debo a un profesor de la carrera, doctor en psicología, que enseñaba ética profesional.

Explico un poco las conclusiones a las que he conseguido llegar, aunque van por otra rama respecto a lo que comentas.

Partiendo de la naturaleza del ser humano, es el único animal sin instintos.  Tenemos pulsiones o impulsos pero no instintos.  Todo lo que conoce el ser humano se debe al aprendizaje. (Esto no me lo invento, es un hecho científico)

El aprendizaje se adquiere de dos maneras distintas, aprendizaje teórico y aprendizaje práctico.  En el caso de aplicarlo a la magia importa principalmente el aprendizaje práctico.

El cerebro funciona de una forma natural mediante hábitos, ya no solo enfocado a la magia sino a cualquier tema.  Hay que valerse de este hecho al hacer magia.  Una acción tramposa es invisible si queda en un contexto al que está ya habituado el espectador.

Hay acciones a las que toda persona está habituada, como sacar un cigarrillo, guardar un bolígrafo en el bolsillo, dar una baraja a un espectador.  Está claro que una acción tramposa realizada en el tránsito de estas acciones quedara completemanete oculta (a no ser claro que esté tan mal realizada que llegue a llamar la atención).  Como ejemplo puede ser el llevar una carta empalmada al dar a mezclar la baraja, o el guardar en la cartera del bolsillo una carta mientras guardamos el bolígrafo.

Otras acciones por contra no son habituales para un espectador, ya no solo acciones sino posturas, o formas de coger un objeto.  Hay que tener especial cuidado con esto ya que aunque no se vea la trampa el espectador puede sospechar que hay algo raro, y solo el hecho de sospecharlo rompe el efecto.

Para evitar esto hay que habituar al cerebro del espectador a que trate estas acciones como normales, el ejemplo más claro que se me pasa por la cabeza es el de Slydini con su forma de sentarse y poner las manos en la mesa.  Ya mientras está empezando su actuación crea ese hábito en el espectador, de tal forma que al realizar las trampas ya no hay nada extraño.

Vernon también aplica esto de una forma más específica, justificando todas las acciones y movimientos que se hacen.  Si das la vuelta a una carta antes de meterla en el mazo debe tener un motivo, nadie mostraría una carta para luego volverla sobre la baraja antes de meterla.  Aunque hagamos un DL perfecto (por poner un ejemplo) no quedaría natural luego meter la carta sin enseñarla.

Otra cosa que ocurre es que muchas veces conseguimos justificar una acción o la metemos en contexto apropiado pero no conseguimos mantener un ritmo uniforme, nos aceleramos al hacer un movimiento oculto o nos relajamos demasiado después.  Todo esto hay que controlarlo o el cerebro captará algo extraño.

También pasa que utilizamos una cobertura que a otro mago le funciona perfectamente y luego a uno le falla garrafalmente. Hay que conocerse a uno mismo, ver que acciones nos son naturales, yo por ejemplo soy tranquilo, no haría un salto como he visto hacer a muchos en medio de un movimiento rápido porque yo no hago movimientos rápidos.

Dado todo esto creo que al empezar lo que peor se hace es tomar un juego de otro mago, o de otro libro y hacerlo tal cual.  Está claro que al empezar con un nuevo juego hay que entenderlo a fondo, tal y como el autor lo pensó, pero después hay que depurarlo, buscar puntos que no coinciden con como hacemos nosotros magia, ver qué no pega, tanto en la construcción como en la charla y cambiarlo.  Hay juegos que no se podrán cambiar, otros que sí, y otros que directamente nos vayan como anillo al dedo.  A mí me pasa, y supongo que a todos, que juegos de unos magos no nos hace falta tocarlos y de otros sin embargo tenemos que volver a construirlo desde el principio.

Bueno, volviendo al tema.  Si encontramos la naturalidad, tanto en el juego en global, como en la charla y los movimientos el cerebro pasará por alto todas las trampas, bien hechas y siempre ocultas (esto lo doy por supuesto) y solo verá lo que queremos que vean.

En el tema del hábito radica la enorme diferencia entre la magia para adultos o para niños, esto no lo comento ya que nunca he actuado para niños.

Otra cosa que pienso sobre el cerebro humano es la capacidad de atención sobre un punto y lo desenfocado que aparece en el cerebro el resto de la realidad.  Esto ya no lo debato en este post que me estoy alargando demasiado  :Smile1: 

Sé que no estoy contando nada nuevo, todo esto ya lo ha dicho mucha gente.

Enhorabuena si has conseguido llegar a esta línea con toda la chapa que he dado.

Gandalf, tu post genial y el tema muy bueno.

Ah, y sobre lo de descifrar las frases que escribías y cómo el cerebro lo interpreta sin problema, dejo otro ejercicio de lógica.

El cerebro capta acciones, palabras, frases... por grupos, como parte de conjuntos.  El ejemplo que voy a poner es con palabras, si escribimos un texto y las letras en las palabras están en un orden distinto, salvo la primera y la última, el cerebro las une automáticamente ya que al leer no leemos letra a letra sino que captamos palabras como unidades independientes.

Etso es aglo que se cmopurbea muy fcialemnte sloo lyneedo uans bevres plaraabs ecsirtas al aazr, no leeoms lrteas snio plabraas, si qrueiés tmbaéin se pedue pneor un eejpmlo de farses con plbraas balidaas y el creerbo las cmoperndreá sin pobrlmea.

Slaudos!

----------


## Gandalf

Buena disertación Popt, aunque puedo estar en diferencias con alguna afirmación tuya en general parece que aceptamos premisas parecidas.

Pero yo pretendo que el post sea algo más práctico. ¿A que crees que se puede aplicar el ejemplo que has dado?

----------


## Pauliyaso

A eso se le llama la aplicación de la gestal,nuestro cerebro ve el todo y no cada una de las partes.

----------


## zarkov

Bueno, yo creía que el hombre conservaba instintos ancestrales en su cerebro de reptil y en en el lóbulo límbico, instintos todavía prácticos incluso.

Sobre lo que indica Gandalf de aprovechar los lapsus prácticos del cerebro, la capacidad de reconstruir un todo incompleto basado en esquemas almacenados debido a la experiencia en el entorno de la forma en cómo se percibe la realidad, me parece un terreno muy abierto para experimentar. El ejemplo que cita para condicionar una palabra basado en una sucesión de cartas, muy bueno. Seguro que puede funcionar.

La percepción de los colores también puede ser un terreno interesante. No recuerdo exactamente el ejemplo pero consistía en nombres de colores escritos con caracteres de un color distinto y la confusión que produce (amarillo)

----------


## popt

Sobre el ejemplo de las palabras creo que sobre todo se puede aplicar a intentar entender los grupos que capta el cerebro cuando hacemos un juego. Muchas veces el grupo es solo un movimiento, algo que el cerebro ya conoce y que no necesita procesar para interpretarlo, otras veces es una serie de movimientos enlazados.

Un ejemplo (sacado de un medio salto de ivi), partía con la baraja en una posición alta sobre la mesa, luego la bajaba sobre la mesa y hacía una extensión.  En el momento de bajar hacía un medio salto que no había forma alguna de percibir.  El grupo en este caso eran dos movimientos, bajar la baraja y hacer una extensión.

En el caso de las palabras se ve que al alterar el orden el cerebro capta el grupo, en el caso del salto se ve que al insertar un movimiento tramposo en un grupo que el cerebro capta como una unidad se complica mucho el poder ver una trampa.

Al final es lo de siempre, evitar que el cerebro perciba cosas que no queremos, pero en este caso centrándonos en grupos que el cerebro capta como unidades.

Cuanto más grande sea el grupo respecto a la trampa que lleva implícita más difícil será para el cerebro interpretarla.  El caso de las palabras es el grado extremo (todo es trampa, todas las palabras en medio están mal) pero quería explicar el concepto de que el cerebro capta e interpreta por grupos.  Si escribiésemos un texto y en las palabras de más de 10 letras duplicasemos una, o quitásemos otra, o bailásemos dos el cerebro ni se enteraría.

Al estudiar un juego sería bueno estudiar todas las trampas que hacemos dentro del grupo en el que se ejecutan.

Bueno, solo son ideas  :Smile1:

----------


## Gandalf

Voy a intentar poner un ejemplo. Dejarme que lo prepare y lo plantearé en breve.

Mientras, seguir con las aportaciones.

Justo en eso de la falta de instinto en el ser humano es en lo que confronto con popt.

AL simple instinto de supervivencia me cuesta convertirlo en pulsión.

----------


## guill

Respecto a lo que comentaba zarkov de la confusión de los colores, recuerdo algo parecido.

Una vez me hicieron una especie de juego de mentalismo relacionado con esto. No recuerdo exactamente cómo iba, pero el caso es que te hacían pensar en un color (digamos que te lo forzaban) y luego te hacían pensar en un número o una palabra. Y acertaban lo que tú habías pensado.

Me dijeron que el cerebro (mayoritariamente) asocia unos colores a unos números y a unas palabras. Y por este motivo hay muchas probabilidades de que el "mentalista" adivine tus pensamientos.

Ya investigaré para ver si lo encuentro o si lo recuerdo y os pondré un ejemplo.

Ahora mismo sólo recuerdo que me hicieron pensar en el color rojo, me pidieron que pensara una herramienta (si si, una herramienta) y adivinaron que había pensado un martillo. Y eso me lo hizo alguien que nunca jamás había hecho nada de magia.

Si alguien sabe de que juego hable puede explicarlo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Si alguien sabe de que juego hable puede explicarlo


 
Voy a adivinar en lo que estás pensando.

Haz el ejercicio seriamente. Te llevará un par de minutos

Sigue las instrucciones, y responde a las preguntas una por una (en su mente), y tan rápidamente como te sea posible, pero no pases a la siguiente pregunta sin haber terminado la anterior.
¡Te sorprenderá el resultado!

Ahora, bajen (pero no muy rápido, podrías perderte algo sorprendente)


Suma de memoria


15+6







3+56








89+2








12+53









75+26









25+52







63+32






Pues si, son más difíciles los cálculos mentales, pero ahí esta el verdadero ejercicio, entonces valor y sigue adelante....



123+5












Rápido piensa en una herramienta y en un color












Y sigue bajando...












Más.









Aún más














Estás pensando en un martillo rojo, ¿verdad?

Si no es el caso, eres parte del 2% de la población con una mente diferente. El 98% de la población contesta “un martillo rojo"

Sorprendente, ¿verdad?

(edit, sacado de un mail)

----------


## guill

A eso le llamo yo rapidez!

A mi no me lo hicieron exactamente así, pero era ese. Gracias Ricky  :Wink1:

----------


## DrareG

Soy raro  :( , pense tijeras rojas xD.

Muy curioso, nunca lo havia visto.

Saludos!

----------


## popt

Sobre lo del instinto, tengo que matizarlo un poco... sobre todo me refería a que el ser humano al nacer no sabe nada.  Hay animales que ya saben andar, otros al desarrollarse aprenden a cazar; sin aprenderlo o que otro animal se lo enseñe.  Los animales tienen conocimientos innatos, y su comportamiento se debe a instintos, hay muchísimos ejemplos: los pájaros vuelan sin dar clases (sencillamente se caen o los tiran del nido) los elefantes saben andar al nacer, al igual que los ciervos...

El ser humano carece de estos instintos, al nacer no tiene conocimiento.  Comer y beber es un impulso, tienes hambre y comes.  Mamar (yo lo confundí con un instinto) es un acto reflejo, de hecho si le pones un dedo también mama, o un chupete, o un biberón.

El instinto de supervivencia es complicado de explicar, el ser humano lo tiene pero de una forma racional.  Los animales huyen cuando hay un incendio mucho antes de que este llegue a donde están.  El ser humano tiene que aprender lo que es el fuego, que quema y que puede matar.  Pongamos el ejemplo de un niño de 2 años, ya sabe andar, pero ante situaciones que no conoce no intentará salvarse.

Por otro lado este "instinto aprendido", por llamarlo de alguna manera, se puede controlar, por ejemplo al ver en peligro un ser querido.

Uhh, y ya me he liado hablando de esto  :Smile1:   La verdad es que el hecho de que el hombre no tenga instintos lo cuento según lo explicaba mi profesor, no es algo que yo crea a ciencia cierta.  Pero para el caso que nos concierne sí es importante entender que el hombre conoce mediante el aprendimiento, aprende mediante la imitación (a excepción del conocimiento teórico, pero no es importante en nuestro caso) y con la práctica crea hábitos, son estos hábitos los que ayudan al mago a presentar con naturalidad, de tal forma que el espectador no sospeche, ni pueda llegar a imaginar la trampa y así vea algo mágico en unos actos "normales".

----------


## Damael

Yo tengo los días de la semana asociados con colores, y un par de veces que lo he comentado con amigos han coincidido conmigo, uno de ellos en los 7 días, otro en cinco. Ahí van:
Lunes = Blanco
Martes = Marrón
Miércoles = gris
Jueves = blanco también
Viernes = azul
Sabado = Rojo
Domingo = Negro

----------


## zarkov

No te preocupes, Popt, sobre lo del instinto, es asunto complejo y para charlar largo y tendido (con pintas mejor   :Lol:  )

El cerebro humano no está en blanco al nacer, tiene capacidad de autocreación y una cierta preprogramación, por decirlo de alguna manera. Hay respuestas estándar a ciertos estímulos y eso es lo que se puede aprovechar y creo que es de lo que trata este hilo, de aprovechar esos despistes cerebrales que son útiles para la supervivencia, pero que pueden ser manipulados para fines mágicos. Los llamemos reflejos, instintos, u otras denominaciones, no es importante para el fin.

La transformación de negro a rojo es más impactante que de rojo a negro. ¿Por qué? No sé, pero es así.

----------


## popt

La verdad es que he buscado un poco y parece que todos tenemos razón  :Smile1: 

Según la teoría que sigamos, se ve que hay varias vertientes de conocimiento.  Os dejo un enlace que me ha parecido interesante:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instinto

Pero mejor no ponernos a divagar sobre eso como decíais, el tema original es bastante mejor.

Saludos!

Edito el post para dejar otra referencia de la wikipedia sobre la que podríamos también hablar un poco.  Impresionante artículo y se lee bastante rápido:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atenci%C3%B3n

Vuelvo a editar, y disculpas si estoy dejando muchos enlaces, pero este otro artículo es sobre un estudio de la atención en el cerebro humano.  Algo largo pero muy interesante.  Está en ingles.

http://www.sciammind.com/article.cfm...CC83414B7F0000

----------


## Dogma

Zarkov, el ejemplo de los colores al que te has referido es el siguiente. En una lista de palabras que designan colores, y cada palabra está escrita en un color que no se corresponde con el color que la palabra designa, hay que decir el color de la palabra. No leer la palabra.

rojo azul amarillo verde 

Curiosamente los dixlésicos tienen mas facilidad para hacerlo. Ha quedado un poco confuso este mensaje ¿no?

----------


## Ericmiret

A mi me enviaron ese mail del martillo rojo, y yo pense en una 
llave inglesa azul  :shock:

----------


## Gandalf

No me desvirtuen el tema principal que terminamos en el Calefón, como siempre.

 :Lol:  

El ejemplo de la herramienta y el color es muy conocido, al igual que el de la petición de una fruta tras hacer esas cuentas, y con un buen porcentaje a tu favor, según en que franja de edad preguntes te dirán que una pera.

Estos son ejemplos que más que en como funciona el cerebro y de como nos podemos aprovechar de ello son sobre que elementos son los que primero recordamos cuando estamos en una situación de abstracción ante la pregunta. Las cuentas no sirven más que para eliminar cualquier pensamiento que obstruya esa reacción.

Eso es aprovechable en mentalismo tanto como lo hacemos en cartomagia. Es más probable que te pidan un número impar que uno par, si das a elegir del 1 al 4 la mayoría cogerá 2 o 3, si ofreces un pañuelo cogerán uno en función de su estado anímico... Todo eso es "usable".

Y por otro lado están lo que llamé "errores" prácticos. No tengo tiempo de extenderme. Mañana sigo.

A ver que cosas vamos sacando.

----------


## Ella

y la memoria?

cuanto mas estimulos se utilicen para captar una informacion, esta mejor se guardara en la memoria, por eso al estudiar se recomienda hablar en voz alta.
es mas facil recordar una serie de objetos si se ve el dibujo con el nombre abajo, a que si solamente esta el nombre.

cuando uno baraja las cartas, al hacer el recuento de lo sucedido, si no solo dice" hemos mezclado"; si no que tambien hace un gesto con la mano de mezclar, el espectador recibe informacion por medio de dos sentidos marcando en su mente el recuerdo.

tambien se suele recurrir a la imaginacion del espectador....por eso los magos dibujan cosas en el aire o tapete. si dibujas un circulo en el aire y metes los dedos en el y al retirarlos aparece una moneda, aungue el mago se mueva, cambie la moneda de mano, si vuelve a mirar alli, la gente vera en su mente ese circulo dibujado, aunque no este, y vera como el mago mete sus dedos dentro de ese circulo y saca la moneda, no hace falta volverlo a dibujar en el aire.

se puede enfatizar con la voz una palabra para crear una imagen mental en las personas, pero tambien puede despertar sentimientos y recuerdos el como se hable por el tono, lo mismo al mostrar una imagen. os acordais el 1º efecto que hizo el mentalista de salakabula de tapar un cuchillo con unos vasos que aplastaba con la mano corriendo el riesgo de cortarse? antes paso unos vios escalofriantes, creo un ambiente idoneo para realizar su juego consiguiendo hacerte sufrir cada segundo.

----------


## ricard21

Sobre la diferencia del habito entre la magia para niños y adultos que no queria comentar Popt por no haber trabajado con niños y a la vez relacionado con el tema de la memoria que comentaba Ella, os pongo un ejemplo:
En el juego que tiene el dos diamantes (o el palo de la baraja que sea)
uno en el medio y otro abajo de la carta, si tapamos el lado libre con la mano y enseñaramos la carta a un adulto o persona habituada a las cartas, ralacionaria esa carta con el tres de diamantes, pero si se la enseñamos a un niño pequeño o a un adulto que no haya tenido contacto con las cartas en muchos casos no la relacionaria con el tres de diamantes si no simplemente con el dos de diamantes.
Este es un sensillo juego que por su propia sensillez pensariamos que seria adecuado para presentarlo a niños, pero cuidado, muchos pequeños todavia no estan habituado o tienen grabada esa imagen en su cabeza.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Me sumo a las ideas de Ella para hacer un pequeño aporte a través de un ejemplo práctico. A un cercano le pregunté como había estado su día. Eran cerca de las 12 de la noche y las 16 horas que estuvo despierto me las resumió en una  rotunda frase: estuvo bien. Sin embargo después le pregunté acerca de un pequeño accidente en moto que había tenido días atrás… y aquí lo interesante. Ese pequeño instante que duro el accidente… esos cortos 30 segundos, lo mantuvieron hablando por mas de 20 minutos.  

Para él y obviamente para cualquiera sería lo mismo. Quizás el día del accidente era igual de rutinario que cualquier otro y ese suceso activó todas sus antenas perceptivas. Los magos deberíamos ser lo mismo, deberíamos ser esos 3 segundos que se transforman en 20 minutos. Por eso se insiste tanto en la claridad expositiva. Para que el espectador tenga una visión clara de que sucedió en cada momento. ¿Para que? Para que cuando le pregunten que vio, lo primero que diga sea (ejemplo con monedas a través de la mesa): 

Tomó 4 monedas y las hizo viajar una a una a través de la  mesa,  las dejaba encima y cada vez que hacia un gesto con los dedos una atravesaba… fue increíble no se como lo hizo… debe ser mago.

Ejemplo hipotético de una respuesta. Cualquier respuesta que sea igual a esa o similar, habla muy bien de nuestra claridad expositiva. ¿Por qué? Porque esa simple respuesta esconde un claro conocimiento de los tres niveles que jamás han de faltar en un relato escrito o audiovisual. El ¿Qué paso? ¿Cómo paso? ¿Por qué pasó?

¿Qué pasó? Atravesaron: Tomó 4 monedas y las hizo viajar una a una a través de la mesa.
 En esta respuesta nos queda clarísimo que el “Contenido” esta claro para el espectador.

¿Cómo pasó? 
Con un gesto: Las dejaba encima y cada vez que hacia un gesto con los dedos una atravesaba.
En esta respuesta esta clara el nivel de “Expresión”. (gesto mágico)

¿Por qué pasó? Porque ha de ser mago: fue increíble no se como lo hizo… debe ser mago.
Aquí obviamente el nivel de “causas y razones” debería ser completamente irreal, onírico. 
(Obvio,  porque si dicen: quizás eran monedas de chocolates… deberían releer la Vía mágica)

Bueno, espero sirva de algo… por cierto son ideas que se trabajan mucho en el medio audiovisual referentes al “placer” de ver o leer algo. Se dice que si alguno de esos niveles falta, el placer sería incompleto….

Saludos

----------

